# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Boekweit is glutenvrij en verhoogt je natuurlijke weerstand

## FRANCOIS580

Boekweit klinkt bij de oudere generatie ongetwijfeld nog steeds erg vertrouwd in de oren. Bij jongeren is boekweit minder bekend, maar daarom is boekweit zeker niet minder gezond, integendeel. Boekweit past in vele lekkere en calorie arme en gezonde gerechten. Boekweit is glutenvrij en dus erg interessant voor het sterk groeiend aantal landgenoten met een glutenallergie of voor diegenen die kampen met coeliaki. Boekweit biedt je echter veel meer voordelen voor je gezondheid!

Halfweg vorige eeuw werd er in ons land nog volop boekweit verbouwd. Toen was er zelfs nog meer dan 65000 hectare landbouwgrond voor de teelt van dit pseudo graan. Omdat deze plant erg gevoelig is voor onze sterk wisselende weersomstandigheden wordt het bij ons steeds minder en minder verbouwd. Boekweit is niet alleen volledig glutenvrij, het is ook één van de rijkste bronnen van plantaardige eiwitten. In tegenstelling tot wat velen denken, is boekweit geen graan, maar zogenaamd pseudograan. Boekweitkorrels zijn de kleine vruchtjes van de boekweitplant, en zijn best vergelijkbaar met beukennootjes, maar dan veel kleiner. Het boekweitkorreltje heeft de vorm van een driehoek met een rode top.

Op korte termijn kan een gebrek aan eiwitten de afbraak van spierweefsel veroorzaken. Dat gebeurt vooral wanneer het lichaam minder energie binnenkrijgt dan het nodig heeft. Op langere termijn leidt een tekort aan eiwit tot een gebrek aan spierkracht en een verminderde weerstand. Bij kinderen leidt een langdurig tekort aan eiwit tot groeistoornissen en zullen hun spieren zich slecht ontwikkelen.

*Glycemische index*
In tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld tarwe, rijst en mais heeft boekweit een lage glycemische index. Dat heeft een positieve invloed op je gezondheid. Voeding met een lage glycemische index doet je.../...

----------

